# R34 GTT R.I.P



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

here is some pics of my car that was to be modified although due to unforseen circumstances the car has now been written off.  
fortunately though we walked away from it with only nettle stings and severe wip lash.

































with gtr alloys on and gtr spoiler --->

























the aftermath of the crash:-

















































this happened going round an s bend corner and the back spun out of control and this was under 60mph. the car hit a dry stone **** wall and destroyed 50 yards of wall ending on its roof. There was 2 passengers and myself in the car. We had to crawl out the back window as that was the only way out into a ditch full of nettles. This just happened on sunday past at 3am total gutted. Let this be a lesson to you all though and be aware of the road conditions cause you just never no 1 day you got your pride and joy and the next its gone!uke:
the police said the road conditions were slippy to and arent pressing charges i dont think any way. The police said to me that they seen me at the traffic lights an hour before the accident and said to his colleage 'thats a nice car'. not sure if he was trying to rub salt in the wounds but i just said ill sell it to you if you want.as the car lay in the ditch on its roof :bawling:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

ouch.....always painful to see skylines like this... 

glad no one was hurt.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Flip of a switch mate! Glad that you and all of yours are well...No alcohol involved? 

Cars can be replaced...your peeps cant! Time to start looking for a replacement!!!:squintdan


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

.................................:bawling: :bawling: :bawling: these picture's should be removed ......... its to upseting

glad everyone was fine. as said above you can replace the car not people.


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah no alcohol aint that daft, have been searching already for another skyline good strong car as said only injuries were nettle stings and wip lash apart from that everyone was fine. 
just wonder what the insurance are going to do god nos wat they may offer??


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

Gutting dude. Always sucks when things like this come unexpectedly.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Bad news mate! was awiting your update with your project! My best mate wrote his teg off last night too, bad news, he is gutted! Like everyone says though at least you and your passengers are ok! Try and take any bits off the car before the insurance company get to it though! At least then you can maybe make some cash back.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

You can buy a new skyline,but you cant buy a new life,so be happy nobody was hurt and learn from it.

Alex


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> You can buy a new skyline,but you cant buy a new life,so be happy nobody was hurt and learn from it.
> 
> Alex


Exactly . . . makes you change ideas, when driving a 89 Fiesta 1.0 for a while now (I can tell).:chuckle:


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

all i can say about the project is that its possible but a few mods do need to be done a good work shop should be able to do the mods. 
How is your project coming along now cardiff r33? 
Am gutted cause i was really looking forward to the challenge and doing the work but thats bollocked now. Am going through to see the car tonight to take what i can from it dump valve apexi induction kit etc all is in tact so any one looking for parts give me a shout ill see wat i can salvage.


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

good to see that you survived, 

but nonetheless I have to say: crashing a skyline = very rock & roll


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

sent you a pm mate


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

holy cow ! glad everyone made it out ok tho !


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I swear I saw a black skyline on back of recovery? What area you live in?


----------



## KING-GTR (Aug 28, 2006)

Man thanks gad for your safety ,it's nice to play with sports cars but at limits try not to at like hero :flame: :GrowUp:


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

what was the point in saying grow up ? lol he wasnt acting like a hero, he was having fun in a car. he never said he was speeding and he wasnt under the influence (sp?).

sorry if it wasnt aimed at him or anyone it just seemed that way.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Bloody hell!  Glad to see everyone got out okay. Such a beautiful car - such a shame


----------



## KING-GTR (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes yes I am glad that everyone is OK .


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Glad and happy to hear that you are fine


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

king- gtr (Man thanks gad for your safety ,it's nice to play with sports cars but at limits try not to at like hero )


yeah wasnt trying to be a hero or wasnt even going crazy or trying to drift the car the traction control and everyting was on was going just under 60mhp just frosty roads and wide tyres = a mess of your car. the poilce didnt charge me for careless driving or anything you cant say or accuse me of being an idiot when you have no idea what happened just cause drive a skyline and crashed one doesnt me i was drifting at 160 mph round a corner.


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

just wanted to show people and tell them what can happen with these cars and to be carefull as you can see by the state of the car at a crash of under 60mph just think if or what the damage could have been if were going faster!?!


----------



## MickyB (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry to be mercenary, but do you know which wreckers it will be going to? Really need some trim parts if I am ever to get a working stereo in my GTT! Glad to see the car held together well and that you all made it out


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

sorry to see it end that way!!  but as long as evryone is ok, the car can be easily replace.


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

think it might be overton not to sure??? there based in aberdeen. What parts you needing may have it as i have some spare bits for the centre console got them from someone when i bought the gtr spoiler. the parts are sprayed in silver and well is pritty cak looking but they can be rubbed down and sprayed again properly.


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

just wondering through searching for a new skyline came across this http://www.mr2-direct-imports.co.uk/ does anyone know about this company or dealt with them they have a couple of nice looking gtt skylines advertised although they are still in japan!?!?!?


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Dude - don't worry about it. At the end of the day (as stunning as it was), its a piece of metal - and there's tons of that on this planet of ours.

You can't replace people and thankfully nothing drastic came from it.

I crashed my car and rolled it (though not a Skyline). I wasn't being stupid or anything (rabbit ran out on me, I swerved and back end came out),it slid across the road as if it was on ice, hit a hedge and rolled into a field.  It easy for folks to say "you've prolly been driving it like a nutter", but in all honesty after having my crash I sympathise with you dude. Its very easily done!

It knocks confidence big time being in a crash like yours mate. Just don't ever let it damage your passion to own a piece of pride and joy that others marvel at too.


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

DauntingGecko said:


> Dude - don't worry about it. At the end of the day (as stunning as it was), its a piece of metal - and there's tons of that on this planet of ours.
> 
> You can't replace people and thankfully nothing drastic came from it.
> 
> ...




well said mate totally agree


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks bad mate, Real glad to hear that everyone got out ok. 

James.


----------



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

nice car dude


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Gutted for you mate, know how you feel - I wrote off a 33 GTR in March - glad you all got out OK. If it's anything like my settlement, the insurance company will find the cheapest GTT going on Autotrader (similar age, spec & mileage) and offer you the asking price - no argument! Then they'll bang your premium through the roof at renewal time (unless protected), i.e. far more than your reduced NCB would indicate compared to old premium.

I've now got a GTT as well and, funnily enough, I'm looking for full boot trim and gas struts and a rear seat - can you confirm which breakers it is going to?

Sorry to look like I'm preying on your misfortune but needs must.

All the best,

Andy


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

I've been in touch with Overtons through their website (hope you don't mind) but they've got no knowledge of your GTT (yet).

How's your search for a replacement going? Have the insurance settled yet?

This is what I did to my GTR - doesn't look too bad but plenty of wheel, suspension and steering rack damage (rear rack £4,700 to buy!!!) which is why insurance wrote it off. I'm convinced the chassis was twisted as well - judging by boot/bonnet/wing misalignment and the fact the drivers seat was leaning towards the middle by about 5 degrees!










Best of luck,

Andy


----------



## RB_MAN (Sep 27, 2006)

*Message to Iain_21*

Hi, How are you?

My name is Fabien.

If you want to find an other Skyline to replace your damage one I know a guy who are selling a very nice R33 GTR with not a lot of mileage.
It is already UK registered.
Midnight purple and 18" wheels.
Price near 13000 pounds.

You can contact me if you want more informations.

Cheers.


----------



## RB_MAN (Sep 27, 2006)

*Message to Iain_21*

Hi, How are you?

My name is Fabien.

If you want to find an other Skyline to replace your damage one I know a guy who are selling a very nice R33 GTR with not a lot of mileage.
It is already UK registered.
Midnight purple and 18" wheels.
Price near 13000 pounds.

You can contact me if you want more informations.

Cheers.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Was there dirt on the road spread by a tractor, or anything? If so, they are liable.


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

no dont think there was although it was hard to tell if there was any dirt as when te car went off the side of the raod and spin it flicked dirt all over the road. There was frost though later that day. Its quite strange the weather were i stay one day will be bright sunshine the next it will be snowing its a total bugger! damn scottish weather.
still waitin to hear from my insurance company am dreading to see what the insurance will be like now :-(

Hey RB Man thanks for the offer but definately going for another R34 if you no any1 selling any then will be interested.


----------

